
Why are ugly websites so successful? - robinhouston
http://giraffeforum.com/wordpress/2012/02/12/why-are-ugly-websites-so-successful/
======
vinayan3
I think ugly websites do well is because the focus of the site is the content.
The quality of the content draws people to return to the website. Craig's list
is a great example of this. It doesn't look that great but it gets the job
done.

------
j45
Some reasons:

\- They are simple

\- Basic font faces that look like a magazine or newspaper seems approachable
to basic users

\- It's easy to take part in the content (consume) rather than interact.

\- Basic layouts seem more approachable to interact with (prgmr.com vs
rackspace.com)

